# Any suggestions to stop my software RAID constantly re-sychronising?



## louwin (Jan 3, 2010)

I am on a fully updated Windows 8.1 desktop.

I have a lot of HDDs. I have 2 hardware 4Tb RAID mirrors that work beautifully, not a hiccup. I also have a 4Tb software RAID mirror that spends almost ALL the time re-sychronising.

I usually switch my desktop on in the morning for a couple of hours then switch off. In the evening I switch on for 4 or 5 hours then switch off.

A usual cycle, switch on in the morning, the software RAID mirror starts re-synchronising. The process takes a LONG time. So I usually switch off while the re-sync is running. Switch on latter and the re-sync continues. After a couple of days the re-sync completes and for a couple of hours Disk Manager shows the mirror as "Healthy". The next day I switch on and the mirror starts re-syncing AGAIN. VERY very occasionally I switch on and the re-sync doesn't start and the mirror stays "Healthy" but, sure enough, the next time I switch on the re-sync starts again :banghead:

Sometimes, on a weekend, I will switch on and leave the desktop running for a couple of days and the re-sync starts and completes and remains "Healthy" for many hours. Then I switch off on Monday morning. Same evening the re-sync starts again. :banghead:

It has been like this for months :facepalm: 

When I say "switch off" I mean "Shutdown" and switch off the surge protected powerboard. I've tried leaving the powerboard switched on to no effect.

I add, I don't do ANYTHING to the system when this happens.

My motherboard has 6 Intel SATA3 ports and 4 ASMedia SATA3 ports. I also have a PCIe 8 port SATA3 card with 5 ports in use. I have 13 HDDs, 1 SSD and 1 Bluray burner. The software RAID mirror has, basically, static data that hardly changes (doesn't get written to). The hardware mirrors are on the Intel ports and the software mirror is on the ASMedia ports.

If I can't get a solution to the constant re-syncing I will "break the mirror" and sync the discs manually, once a week :angry: :hide:


----------

